
Show HN: Your no non-sense offline Notepad - amitmerchant
https://notepad.js.org
======
nightcracker
This is literally just a text file. Stored on your computer. Only accessible
through your browser with a textarea editor. A text file.

I'm at a loss for words...

~~~
bbcbasic
Sorry I'm a bit slow on the uptake but what point are you making?

Are you saying it has no utility?

~~~
PatentTroll
Well, it certainly has less utility than notepad.exe

~~~
bbcbasic
notepad.exe doesn't work on Android, IPhone, Linux, Mac, ...

------
bbcbasic
Nice idea. With it being source is a nice basis for new devs to learn.

I don't think you can guarantee that the data will be certainly persisted
forever though right?

~~~
amitmerchant
Thanks for the kind words. Yes, the data will be there as long as there won't
be localstorage data wiped up for this particular app.

------
amitmerchant
Hey guys, This is a full fledge PWA app which works perfectly fine for your
offline usage.

You can check the app in action over here:
[https://twitter.com/amit_merchant/status/756876111959601152](https://twitter.com/amit_merchant/status/756876111959601152)

------
helb
Similar tool (textarea + localstorage) on HN few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14285740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14285740)
(Show HN: Nute – A super simple writing app)

------
kinduff
I don't see how this web app solves a problem in an efficient way.

The only "opportunity" I see it's to avoid downloading an app for notes to
your phone, but it usually comes with one pre-installed.

In desktop, well, I don't think I have to explain myself here.

